# 6 Ways Your Android Phone Can Help You In Winter [Survival Tips]



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

Winter is only just around the corner here in the UK which means it's time to stock up on your gloves, scarves, hats and.. erm.. smartphones?. Yep, here today we have a list which you'll find uber useful for both passing your time in Winter and also ones which could very well help you out if you become stranded in the snow.
Rather than just create a list of apps which have already been listed in thousands of round ups across hundreds of websites across the internet, find below ways in which your smartphone can REALLY help you out this winter in a practical way.
#1. Are you cold?
Staying warm in Winter is a must so get some lighter fluid, or use your cigarette car lighter, or rub some twigs together, and then place your smartphone on the fire you just created, oh mighty caveman. Your smartphone will burn to the ground, but you'll stay warmer for longer. This is particularly good if you can make smoke signals too.
#2. Need to clear some snow?
With two hands grip your smartphone at the end (top or bottom, doesn't matter) and then kneel down on one knee. Once you have one knee on the ground with good balance, proceed to use your smartphone in a shovel motion to clear the snow from your court yard or underneath your car tires. Rub the snow off your phone afterwards, and no water damage will occur.
#3. Are you stranded?
There may very well be flashlight apps for this, but I always find the jumping and shouting method the best. Turn your backlight brightness up to full and repeatedly wave it in the air. At this point, people will come running, and you'll be saved from an impending doom. For maximum effect, stand on a hill.
#4. Are you under attack?
Bears. Wild dogs. Cougar's. These animals are all very scary when ticked off, and if they try to eat you for dinner there is only one thing you can do. Stand up tall, shout from the top of your lungs, and then throw your smartphone at their craniums. You'll thank me later (don't take this as real, see disclaimer).
#5. Are you cold #2?
Start multitasking on your smartphone like a mad man and generate usually unwanted heat from the processor and battery. Proceed to hold the smartphone to warm your hands through. Only do this once you have contacted everybody you know. When the battery dies, refer to #1 above.
#6. Make a Youtube Video [Real Tip]
Do you have thousands of views per video uploaded? Are these views local? Well if you are stranded, make a video and specify details surrounding where you are and video a sign post. This may very well save your life
Disclaimer: Don't take these points as serious. They are intended for humor only. If you follow #1 or #4 you will regret it later.

on the lighter side of things-sometimes people need a good freaking laugh...credits go to Jakk


----------



## tylerw515 (Nov 6, 2011)

dislike


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

these are excellent tips for an Iphone









Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

lol, nice thing to read when you first wake up


----------

